# Confused Now...Acrylic (Klassse) vs. Polymer (Zaino)



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

*Confused Now...Acrylic (Klassse) vs. Zaino*

I was all set to order the Zaino kit and stumbled onto ravings about Klasse and the fact that it is an acrylic-based synthetic and therefore better than a polymer-based (or non-acrylic polymer) one.

http://www.bettercarcare.com/articles.php?articleId=28

Is there any validity to what this guy is saying?

I am mainly looking for longevity and ease of maintenance (but did not mind the investment in time and effort for the initial prepwork with Zaino).

However, it appears Klasse will last as long or longer than Zaino.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

BloodRedHog said:


> However, it appears Klasse will last as long or longer than Zaino.


I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion 

I haven't used Klasse, only Zaino. I haven't experienced any longevity issues that I'm aware of :dunno:

IMO it's just a Coke or Pepsi preference


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

So there is no inherent advantage to acrylic-based (Klasse)?


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

I haven't tested this myself but here's one guy's gospel.

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/inf-wax.html


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

look dude, it's purely subjective, just like Coke vs Pepsi, get it :dunno: 

try them both and then go with the one you prefer or even just pick one, it's certainly not worth having a conundrum over  

they both work, there is no wrong choice, i.e. the paint will not fall off your car


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> look dude, it's purely subjective, just like Coke vs Pepsi, get it :dunno:
> 
> try them both and then go with the one you prefer or even just pick one, it's certainly not worth having a conundrum over
> 
> they both work, there is no wrong choice, i.e. the paint will not fall off your car


Right either one is a good choice, pick one and get on with your life.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

I used to be a carnauba freak for awhile. I loved using Blitz. Easy on, easy off (unless you leave it on for a good while). Only thing about blitz was if you got it in the crevices, it was a major pita to try and get those parts out. I was hesitant to go with polymers at first because of all the sayings that polymers don't let your paint "breathe" as much. I tried zaino 2 years after I purchased my car (been using Blitz before then). I liked the zaino results. It takes a little longer, but the longevity tripled. A lot of people love klasse as well. like teamz4 said, it's like coke and pepsi. find one you like and you will probably stick with it. I am going to try the klasse on the wheels and see how that goes, and perhaps the whole exterior as well.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I've used both and I prefer Zaino. The shine is wetter looking and more intense than after using both of the Klasse products IMO.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

TeamZ4 said:


> look dude, it's purely subjective, just like Coke vs Pepsi, get it :dunno:
> 
> try them both and then go with the one you prefer or even just pick one, it's certainly not worth having a conundrum over
> 
> they both work, there is no wrong choice, i.e. the paint will not fall off your car


I know, I know but I do not plan to change once I start with one. I've leaning toward Zaino but if Klasse is more durable because it's acrylic, I may go that route.


----------



## dwhite815 (May 17, 2004)

I tryed both . So far I have made 3 orders for more Zaino products. I am a weekend detailer. All my customers love the results and more people are having their cars done. I tryed and liked NXT meguires,but some say it last a short time where Zaino they say last a long time. Many people comment on how nice my vehicle looks. Zaino so far,for me. I do use Klasse all in one as a sealer before zaino after polishing. :dunno:


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

fuz said:


> I haven't tested this myself but here's one guy's gospel.
> 
> http://www.autopia-carcare.com/inf-wax.html


Here is a quote from that link:

_"I personally prefer acrylic sealants over polymer sealants. The acrylic resin molecule is heavier than polymer strands, which allows acrylic sealants to do a better job of hiding minor paint flaws. I also find that acrylics have a more natural look and are less likely to cloud or streak._

_The king of acrylic resin sealants is Klasse. The Klasse products include a cleaner and sealant in one, called _*Klasse All-In-One*_ and a pure sealant called _*Klasse Sealant Glaze*_. Klasse All-In-One is a one-step product that gently cleans and polishes your paint as it protects with the patented Klasse acrylic formula. A single coat of Klasse All-In-One provides 4-6 months of protection. For even more protection and paint finish beauty, you can add one or more coats of Klasse Sealant Glaze, which does not contain cleaners or polish. Klasse Sealant Glaze is pure acrylic resin."_

If my car is TiAg and only 2 weeks old, and my priority is durability, then I would think acrylic's ability to hide minor paint flaws would not be a deciding factor for me. Has anyone seen a definitive test of durability between Zaino and Klasse?


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

dwhite815 said:


> I tryed both . So far I have made 3 orders for more Zaino products. I am a weekend detailer. All my customers love the results and more people are having their cars done. I tryed and liked NXT meguires,but some say it last a short time where Zaino they say last a long time. Many people comment on how nice my vehicle looks. Zaino so far,for me. I do use Klasse all in one as a sealer before zaino after polishing. :dunno:


That might be the way to go then. AIO then Z2.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I use AIO and carnauba. I've read it doesn't last as long as Zanio but for me this combination goes on and off quickly and leaves me time on the weekends for more fun things to do. 

The only detailing time killer for me is when I polish out swirl marks twice a year.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

This link may be of some interest - http://www.properautocare.com/aregepadi.html. I don't know if there is some marketing bias involved or not, but I decided to give Klasse a try after taking delivery last August. It works as advertised - very satisfied with the results. :thumbup:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

In terms of longevity, Zaino wins hands down. It is however, only good on well prepared paint. You will have to polish and/or compound any swirls/scratches before you use it since Z2 or Z5 it doesn't hide them at all. Zaino also does not recomend using polishes/glaze with fillers and instructs you to wash them out before applying Z1, Z2 or Z5. Without the fillers, it's a lot harder to hide swirls, so you really have to do some good prep work. This takes time and is pretty annoying.

Klasse AIO doesn't last as long, but I can put on a coat every couple months (and on my rims) in 10-15 min. Cleans, protects, hides swirls--can't ask for much more than that.

My suggestion is to go Zaino. You get to experience the best of the best. It pads your ego and should keep you happy for a while. You'll never be left wondering what all the hype is about. If it's just too time consuming, then go Klasse later--it's no problem to switch.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

fuz said:


> In terms of longevity, Zaino wins hands down. It is however, only good on well prepared paint. You will have to polish and/or compound any swirls/scratches before you use it since Z2 or Z5 it doesn't hide them at all. Zaino also does not recomend using polishes/glaze with fillers and instructs you to wash them out before applying Z1, Z2 or Z5. Without the fillers, it's a lot harder to hide swirls, so you really have to do some good prep work. This takes time and is pretty annoying.
> 
> Klasse AIO doesn't last as long, but I can put on a coat every couple months (and on my rims) in 10-15 min. Cleans, protects, hides swirls--can't ask for much more than that.
> 
> My suggestion is to go Zaino. You get to experience the best of the best. It pads your ego and should keep you happy for a while. You'll never be left wondering what all the hype is about. If it's just too time consuming, then go Klasse later--it's no problem to switch.


Thanks. Is removing Zaino any more difficult than other sealants?


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

BloodRedHog said:


> If my car is TiAg and only 2 weeks old, and my priority is durability,...


Pretty much my criteria, and I can tell you that the Silver really takes to the Klasse; very even and shiny.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

///MDex said:


> ... and I can tell you that the Silver really takes to the Klasse; very even and shiny.


Ditto for white.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Removing zaino is as easy as using any polish or cleaner. There are many of them on the market for hand or machine use. AIO has chemical cleaners, so it will take off Zaino without a problem, and give it a coat of wax at the same time.

Heavy detergent wash like dishwashing soap will also work.


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

fuz said:


> AIO has chemical cleaners, so it will take off Zaino without a problem, and give it a coat of wax at the same time.


Exactly. Dig up my thready where I posted about a use for AIO is adding it to your wash water. Sounds like the perfect time to implement this


----------

